
Facebook “friend finder” feature ruled illegal by Germany's highest court - envy2
http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/cgi-bin/rechtsprechung/document.py?Gericht=bgh&Art=en&Datum=Aktuell&Sort=12288&nr=73300&linked=pm&Blank=1
======
detaro
This is a better link (the submitted one doesn't include the actual decision,
but just announced that the court discusses this today):

[http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/cgi-
bin/rechtsprechung/doc...](http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/cgi-
bin/rechtsprechung/document.py?Gericht=bgh&Art=en&Datum=Aktuell&anz=490&pos=1&nr=73328&linked=pm&Blank=1)

short english summary: Using imported e-mail addresses is an illegal form of
advertising, since there is no permission by the receiver. The courts
classified them as advertising, not as personal invitations sent by the
uploader. The uploader isn't properly informed about how the uploaded
addresses are used by Facebook.

